

Show HN: Ubiq - Extend your app across multiple devices - sumit_psp
http://goubiq.com/

======
Procrastes
Nice.

Did you start with an app and then build out this platform or are you going
the other way around? It seems like it would be a great idea to introduce this
as a "WOW" app first then sell the SDK.

I'm assuming that your product is a communications API that allows an app on a
device to talk to a sister app on another, registered, device only? So the
video call transfer example works only so long as you have the same app (which
uses your API) on the Mac and the phone and you have paired the two
previously?

I'd love to have this for the conference room at work. We have a big 4K TV on
the wall (we have them coming out of our ears since video is what we do), but
we hardly use it for anything except to show video samples for bug discussions
using a little wireless HDMI box. It would be great to be able to just pull up
a terminal window on my phone and send it to the wall display for code reviews
and such.

~~~
sumit_psp
Yes, we will be releasing our product (packaged in the platform) and then
allow developers to add their apps to the platform too. We are even thinking
of open sourcing our app to make it easier for developers.

------
feynmancar
How is this different from Chromecast?

------
gailees
Does nothing like this already exist?

~~~
sumit_psp
I think the closest thing right now is Chromecast. But I think they are
focussed on screen sharing to your TV, while we want to connect all your
devices.

------
mchiang
How do I get your platform on my TV?

~~~
sumit_psp
We will support Smart TVs at the start, so you can download it from the app
store.

------
mdork
any plans on bringing this to android?

~~~
sumit_psp
Our current plan is to have Android during launch.

~~~
melvinng
What about Blackberry?

~~~
waterwoo
f* blackberry.

